# My fuel filter life



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Well i hit 0% at 38200 miles


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Will you change it - or push it?

Remember, it makes a great fire starter: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-diesel-fuel-filter-reduce-reuse-recycle.html


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

just ordered it tonight i am going to change it while i do my oil change next weekend. honestly i didnt think about pushig it i wanna see diesel chime in and a few other diesel brothers.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Depending on the grade of diesel you have been getting it can go either way. You can push it or it is getting loaded. For how often you would be changing it, I don't see the need to push it.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been a believer on gasoline vehicles to change fuel filters ahead of schedule. (Gas is dirty, cut a used filter open sometime. :uhh: ) Filters are cheaper than fuel injector service.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> I've been a believer on gasoline vehicles to change fuel filters ahead of schedule. (Gas is dirty, cut a used filter open sometime. :uhh: ) Filters are cheaper than fuel injector service.


So, does a new filter filter better or worse? I wouldn't think a fuel filter would be an issue until it obstructs the flow.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

A clean filter in a gas car means less work from the pump and less grit reaching the injectors.

I'm at 226K on my Olds Intrigue, and it's never needed injector service or a replacement fuel pump. I put 253K on the Mazda Protege I owned prior to it - and had the same experience. Always changed my fuel filters every 15,000 to 20,000 miles.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> A clean filter in a gas car means less work from the pump and less grit reaching the injectors.


Ok, I'll go along with the first part, but how do you figure on the second one? To allow more dirt, wouldn't the filter have to develop holes? Or is there a bypass like for the lubricating oil filter?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have only pushed my fuel filters a couple thousand miles (2 weeks roughly) beyond the 0% "Change Fuel Filter" message.


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

I still have over 30% filter life at appx 39,000 miles but I use fuel additive in every tank.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

ironflower said:


> I still have over 30% filter life at appx 39,000 miles but I use fuel additive in every tank.


The fuel filter life is 1,000 gallons.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Zenturi said:


> I'm at 226K on my Olds Intrigue, QUOTE]
> 
> I have no idea why I'm reading this tread, but 226K on an Intrigue is really impressive, especially if it's the 3.5L. That thing isn't the easiest engine compartment to work on!
> 
> Carbon02


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> Zenturi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at 226K on my Olds Intrigue, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Very droll.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Haven't decided what is appropriate for the CTD interval. Been figuring I'd change it somewhere around 25% remaining.


----------

